# Need some ideas for toys to make on the lathe



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I need a bit of creative help from all of you other wood turners out there. My son is turning 3 here shortly and for his first 2 birthdays I've made him a nice present made out of wood. Well unfortunately all of my woodworking gear is buried in a storage unit while we're waiting for our home to be built…everything except the lathe. I'm looking for some ideas of fun toys (or really anything else) you've created that your average 3 yr old might be entertained with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The only toy I have made using my lathe is a cement truck.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Tops are pretty easy to turn, and they are fun. There are lots of examples and articles on them, but I can't seem to put my finger on the at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## CS3 (Apr 22, 2014)

You can try these cup and ball toys:


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

When my kids were 3 they loved vehicles and building blocks. They have very limited attention spans so toys that require/encourage imagination will get more play. Spinning tops are the most common turned toy but a 3 year old will spin it a few times and then look for another way to use it, if he/she doesn't find one they are done with it. Other ideas: large wood spheres or stacking cones


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have tons of ideas for toys…sadly, very few of them are done on the lathe. Still beating around ideas in my head…sadly I think the best thing i've come up with is just a stick. As Rick said, at this age, just something that he can screw around with is the best present.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Tops are easy to make on the lathe, there are several different kinds and there are lot of you tube instructions on the web.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Make a little wooden bench, with a top and bottom flat (like two tops if you like) one underneath and one up on top when it sits on the table, with about eight holes through the top piece and bottom of around one and a half to two inch size.Then make a number of different coloured round pieces to fit tightly though not too tightly and then make a wooden small mallet.The kids just simply love beating the round blocks through the recipricating holes. If you prefer just make only one top which does not need to be lined up with the lower as with the double option. Make the holes different sizes if you like and especially if the child is a tad older. and it will stimulate their little brains for hours. MY grandson loves things like this and I have made him quite a few tools claw hammers, screwdrivers, even a wooden hand plane, all of course smaller than adult sizes of course.I can say they really work well with children in our experience. Alistair


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Scotsman -

Yup, those are the type of things I am thinking about making, but unfortunately I am limited to my lathe.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yo-Yo's
Tops

The Ball and Cup game with the ball on a string
A modification of the ball and cup called "Capirucho" although that is tough for a 3 year old


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks DrDirt. He already has a Yo-Yo….one of the first things I made him on the lathe. It is used more like a mace than a yo-yo though!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Something like this perhaps? https://tij1o.wikispaces.com/Project_Top


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

DrDirt, that would be difficult for some of us adults.


----------



## 2leggedtermite (Dec 30, 2012)

You could try one of these.
Our club comp stated that at least 80% must be turned.
A steam roller like this would last him years.!







!

HTH
Col


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

"How to ask for advice" would be an interesting turned piece to me. But then again only you and I will probably get that reference.

Paul


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It doesn't have to be this guy. Maybe you could make it look kinda like someone familiar to him.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pinocchio&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=LWZaU8yRFKPP2AW22IDQBQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1120&bih=602#q=pinocchio+wooden&tbm=isch


----------

